# Tivo as media extender?



## guy256 (Dec 30, 2006)

I recently got a TiVo 2 from someone, although I have no need for a DVR because I have one already.

What I was wondering, is it possible to convert to Tivo into a media center extener and JUST an extender. I'd also like to take out the 40gb hdd if possible and put in a smaller 4gb or similar since it would not store any recordings.


Thanks.


----------



## robomeister (Feb 4, 2005)

If it is a Series 2 TiVo, the short answer is no. Series 2 TiVos are pretty worthless without a subscription. If it is a Toshiba or a Pioneer, these come with TiVo Basic subcription, a stripped down version of the full subscription. But this doesn't allow transferring of programs without the full TiVo Plus Subscription.

On putting a smaller drive into the unit. This won't work either. Any drive you put into the TiVo must be at least as big as the original drive.

Hope that helps.


----------



## guy256 (Dec 30, 2006)

Aww... Thanks though!

Apparently I do have a subscription prepad for another year, so I was wondering if I could register under just having antenna as my source and use that as my way in and then connect it to my network somehow and use it to serve my media?

edit- So is the TiVo just gonna go to waste? Can I use it for anything other than a DVR? I'd like to use it for something if possible...


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

It wouldn't matter what you have said your source is, you still need to sub to make use of the box the way you want.

You can do what you want, but is probably beyond the scope of this forum.


----------

